# Legit Bianca, Niche Zero & Moccamaster KBG Select



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)

New to the forums here (as a registered member, lurked and read for a while).

I finally received my October order of the Niche Zero order this week (UK Delivery), along with a Lelit Bianca and I already owned a Moccamaster KBG Select.

I'm sure i'll be back here for plenty of tips with the Bianca over the coming months too and looking for the best grind settings/calibration tips for the Niche pairing with the Bianca too.

Would love to know what you guys think of my setup and welcome any tips for my journey down the coffee rabbit hole.

<will post more pictures as separate posts because of file size limits>


----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks legit to me...welcome.


----------



## GameOverRob (Jan 22, 2021)

...and here is what I upgraded from 😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice move...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great set up.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Rob, i got your message, many thanks.....aaaahhhh i have a soft spot for Bianca's; lovely machine. Loved the beard cup...i may grow another beard lol; downside is mine are now plagued with "blonde" bits; missus says i'm colour blind as they're Grey :classic_sad: ah well.....i also spotted the home made distributor; well done. Spotted the horns before i came to the bottom picture....i felt compelled to whip my missus's moby "home screen" and added it to my profile so it didn't hijack your lovely post here.

Well done; it all looks wicked 👏 ...enjoy your journey.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

love it


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

My dream 😍 I have the Niche..


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@GameOverRob Brilliant set up. That Bianca sure is something.

What are the wires/ rods you've used for your WDT? Are they the things in the plastic tube behind? Look thin yet sturdy....

Cheers


----------



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm jealous, of both the machine and the grinder! 😔


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

So jealous I would love a Bianca!


----------



## justin42 (12 mo ago)

How do you like the Niche with the Technivorm? Is it a pain to have to reload the grinder for a full pot? Does the Niche grinding cup hold enough for a pot, or do you use something else, grind directly into the Mochamaster filter basket, etc.? Thank you!!


----------

